# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AUTOSJEDALICA REMI/PETER

## anni frani

Stalno se pitam je li sjedalica sigurna, da li ima netko iskustava s tom sjedalicom (REMI).
Može li općeniti savjet na što se treba posebno pripaziti kada se kupuje autosjedalica.
Slikica je:
http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fra...sjedalica.html
(naša je PETER)[/url]

----------


## Ancica

anni frani, ja sam virnula i nazalost vidim da je to ista sjedalica kao npr. cam, neonato i sl.  Mislim da njih sve rade u istoj tvornici, samo za razlicite firme koje ih onda stavljaju pod svoje ime.  Vjerojatno si u pravu kad se pitas da li ti je sigurna jer pretpostavljam da je nisi u mogucnosti dobro namjestiti.  Ja mislim da je ta sjedalica sigurna, trebala bi biti ako zadovoljava standard, ali samo ako je dobro pricvršćena.  Medutim nažalost ove sjedalice se jako teško dobro namjeste, ako se uopće mogu namjestiti kak se spada.  Ovo govorim iz iskustva koje imamo sa brojnih besplatnih pregleda autosjedalica koje smo održali a gdje smo se često susreli s njima (s istim tipom sjedalice).

Što te je navelo da postaviš pitanje?

----------


## ms. ivy

ančice, mene isto zanima koju se od jeftinijih sjedalica isplati kupiti. za naš auto se kolebam između roemera i maxi cosi (još ću te zagnjaviti na tu temu :namig :Smile: , ali za bakin i dedin auto ne mogu dati još toliku lovu. pa mi se čini bolje kupiti novu jeftinu sjedalicu nego bolju a rabljenu... samo ako kupim neku koja se ne da instalirati, nisam niš napravila.  :/

----------


## anni frani

Uporno tvrdim MM da sjedalica nije dobro namještena jer se previše klima lijevo desno. Više od 5 cm! Sjedalica je motirana na sredini stražnjeg sjedala pojasom koji je učvršćen samo na dvije točke. On (MM) kaže da to tako mora biti, ali mene stalno nešto kopka i nisam sigurna da je to OK. Žao mi je što u prošlu nedjelju nisamo stigli na pregled autosjedalica ali bili smo na putu.. 
Tim više me je strah jer smo stalno u autu, bebač ima kilometara u guzici ko profesionalni vozač..

----------


## Ancica

Sjedalica definitivno nije dovoljno cvrsto namjestena.  Ona se ne bi smjela pomaknuti za vise od 2 cm kod naslona sjedista a dobre sjedalice se mogu učvrstiti tako da se uopće ne pomiču. Di živiš, pa da se probamo nać da to što bolje namjestimo?

----------


## Mala01

Kakva je situacija sa namještanjem Inglesinine Huggy autosjedalice? Jel isto problem ili je to lako? 
Naime, pitam jer ne znam kak ću to moći isprobati prije nego kupim? Nekak mi je glupo žicati u dućanu da mi prvo daju da ja nju probam montirati pa da vidim da li ću je kupiti? Pa eto, zato pitam one koji imaju iskustva već u tome   :Grin:  
Hvala unaprijed!   :Wink:

----------


## djuma

Uhhhhhhhhh! I ja imam isto trakvu, cam, i isto se pomera! Jel se moze nekako zakociti pojas od auta, kad ga drzim rukom zategnutog, sediste se onda uopste ne pomera.

----------


## Ancica

> Kakva je situacija sa namještanjem Inglesinine Huggy autosjedalice? Jel isto problem ili je to lako? 
> Naime, pitam jer ne znam kak ću to moći isprobati prije nego kupim? Nekak mi je glupo žicati u dućanu da mi prvo daju da ja nju probam montirati pa da vidim da li ću je kupiti? Pa eto, zato pitam one koji imaju iskustva već u tome   
> Hvala unaprijed!


Neka ti nikako ne bude glupo zicati u ducanu da ti prvo daju da je isprobas.  Dapace, inzistiraj na tome.  Uvijek mogu poslati nekog od svojih djelatnika s tobom ako se boje da ces sa sjedalicom otprasiti negdje  :Smile: 

Nazalost nemam iskustva s Inglesininom sjedalicom, barem ne nekog kojeg bi se (pozitivno ili negativno) sjecala.

----------


## Ancica

> Uhhhhhhhhh! I ja imam isto trakvu, cam, i isto se pomera! Jel se moze nekako zakociti pojas od auta, kad ga drzim rukom zategnutog, sediste se onda uopste ne pomera.


Ova sjedalica bi trebala doci s jednom crvenom plastičnom kopčom koja visi na špagici prikačena za sjedalicu.  Ta kopča služi za fiksiranje donjeg dijela pojasa tako da ne klizi i time drži sjedalicu čvrsto bez obzira na otpustanje pojasa vozila iz kučišta tijekom normalne vožnje.  Ako tvoja sjedalica nekim razlogom nije došla s tom kopčom, traži od distributera (pitaj u trgovini gdje si je kupila tko je distributer) da ti je nabavi, skup s uputama kako se koristi.

----------


## Mala01

> Neka ti nikako ne bude glupo zicati u ducanu da ti prvo daju da je isprobas.  Dapace, inzistiraj na tome.  Uvijek mogu poslati nekog od svojih djelatnika s tobom ako se boje da ces sa sjedalicom otprasiti negdje 
> 
> Nazalost nemam iskustva s Inglesininom sjedalicom, barem ne nekog kojeg bi se (pozitivno ili negativno) sjecala.


Hvala ti Ancica na podrsci! Svakako cu inzistirati da ju isprobamo.. ionako sam ju vidjela u Tintilinicu u Superkonzumu ispred kojeg je parking pa necu morati ici daleko!   :Wink:

----------


## Inesica

> ančice, mene isto zanima koju se od jeftinijih sjedalica isplati kupiti. za naš auto se kolebam između roemera i maxi cosi (još ću te zagnjaviti na tu temu :namig, ali za bakin i dedin auto ne mogu dati još toliku lovu. pa mi se čini bolje kupiti novu jeftinu sjedalicu nego bolju a rabljenu... samo ako kupim neku koja se ne da instalirati, nisam niš napravila.  :/


nisam Ancica ali eto što ti ja mislim
ako sjedalica ima sve originalne djelove, nije bila u sudaru, ima upute proizvođača i da se dobro zmontirati u auto i Andrejček u nju onda je i rabljena ok. jedino što će nova "dulje" trajati (s obzirom da sjedalice isto imaju "rok trajanja").
s obzirom da bi to bila "druga" sjedalica možda nije loš izbor kombinirana (9-36kg) koja se učvršćuje pojasom auta, a djete u nju pojasevima sjedalice (ovo zadnje je jako važno). "nedostatk" te je što se djete ne može malo nagnuti ako začori.
ako vam treba pomoć kod montaže možemo se dogovoriti  :Wink:

----------


## Inesica

e da! koliko kila ima Andrejček?

----------


## Ancica

inesica je dobro rekla kaj se tice rabljene vs. originalne.  Ako originalna ne sjeda dobro, nema veze to kaj je nova, nece pruziti optimalnu zastitu.  Ako imas rabljenu za koju ZNAS da nije bila u sudaru, da ima sve origigi djelove, da ima originalne upute proizvođaca (ne samo one slikovne naljepnice na samoj sjedalici), da zadovoljava standard i da nije prestara A I dobro sjeda u tvoj auto, bolje ti je to od nekog jeftinjaka.

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala curke, ja se unaprijed raspitujem jer nam još fali punih 200g do 9 kila.   :Rolling Eyes:  i da, znam da bi bilo dobro da je što dulje u naopakoj sjedalici, ali stvarno mrzi biti polegnut pa je vožnja živa muka.

sad krećem u potragu za sjedalicom, a kad dođe vrijeme za montažu javim se inesici!   :Wink:  

(a dok ne dođe... ima li vas što na krijesnicama? javite se za malo druženja!)

----------


## brane

ja sam imala priliku montoirati dvije ovakve sjedalice...umorila sam se ko da sam kopala tri dana i tri noći
meni u životu nikad nije (sem na porodu) znoj kapala s čela ali u montiranju ovih sjedalica je
istina je da imaju kopču koja se stavi na pojas da bi se lakše fiksirala i što bolje učvrstila sjedalica...ali.....to je u svakom slučaju katastrofalno za montirat, 
ako se slijede upute proizvođača...jako teško se može montirat....a ako slijediš "logiku" nema šanse da je montiraš...
puno živaca
puno prakse
puno truda i nekako se montira
ja sam jednu učvrstila fenomenalno ( u mazdu 323) ali ovu drugu ( u stari opel kadet) nema šanse...ili su pojasevi olabavili i nema one blokade prilikom naglog trzaja pojasa ili nešto ne štima...
u svakom slučaju...ja je ne bih nikome preporučila jer je ajme majko...

mi smo prije mjesec dana bili u velikoj potraži za sjedalicom i na kraju smo uzeli maxi cosio priori lilo a ovo sve ostalo...rekla bi jedna draga forumašica...sve je to tu samo da ti zamaže oči...

----------


## ana.m

Brane slažem se s tobom, mi smo prevrnuli internet da nađemo ono kaj nam se 100% sviđa, na kraju smo po to i u Sloveniju išli. Za sigurnost dijeteta mi ništa nije skupo i teško...

----------


## anni frani

Ancice ako hoćeš i imaš volje i vremena jako bi mi bilo drago da pregledaš tu našu autosjedalicu jer se već danima prepirem sa MM i već sam na rubu živaca 
( PA KVRAGU MOJE DIJETE JE PUNO SKUPLJE I OD NAJSKUPLJE AUTO-SJEDALICE!!! )

----------


## casper

Ančica ti se vratila u Njemačku.
Ajde pošalji pp pa ćemo ti naći nekoga da to pogleda.

----------


## Ancica

Kako rece casper, ja otisla.  Al ima cura i deckiju koji isto tako dobro znaju namjestit sjedalice kao i ja i sigurno ce ti pomoci.  Javi se casper pa ce ona vidit kome i kako je najlakse.

----------


## anni frani

Najgore je od svega što MM i dalje misli da sam digla frku bez veze jer sam se uplašila jer je susjeda imala sudar (malac nije sjedio u sjedalici nego samo na onom podgužnjaku-boosteru)  i od onda se sa mnom ne da živjeti jer stalno tupim o sjedalici ( danima se već svađamo). 
Ja sam uporna i ne odustajem, ne bi mogla živjeti sama sa sobom da se Franu nešto dogodi zbog našeg nemara!
MM i dalje tvrdi da je sjedalica OK i da je dobro namještena, neki dan ju je u kadetu tako zategao i sa srednjim pojasom i još iza leđa sa drugim pojasom (ne znam kako je to izveo) ali stvarno se potrudio i izgledalo je ok, sjedalica se nije baš micala.
Ali nakon onih filmića sa ADACove stranice.. stalno mi je pred očima! Kako se doljni dio sjedalice(postolje) otkida i sjedalica i bebach lete naprijed.. KATASTROFA! UF!

----------


## anni frani

curke pomagajte jer opet moramo na put!!

----------


## Ancica

ajd se javi casper ili niki.

----------


## anni frani

ma jesam al se ne javljaju..
Curke plz..

----------


## Nika

anni frani, daj se javi na pp da vidimo di si kako bi se lakše organizirali  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Oprosti anni ali jucer nisam stigla.
Bila sam u gradu i mislila sam i vas usput pogledati ali se nešto drugo izpreokrenulo.

----------


## anni frani

Sretno otputovali i vratili se. Dobro ajd, ja sam išla svisnuti od brige. MM je svezao sjedalicu sa dva pojasa pa mi je bilo malo lakše, ali ipak me bilo frka!

----------


## Ancica

Sjedalicu ne bi trebali vezati onako kako ne preporucuje proizvodac, a vezanje s dva pojasa sigurno ne preporucuje. Naravno, neznam kako ste je vezali ali ako ste je vezali onako kako sam ja vidjela do sad da su drugi roditelji to kemijali, nije nis od koristi kod sudara (iako se mozda cini cvrstim u normalnoj voznji).

Ajde probaj doci na jedan od slijedecih pregleda, slijedeci u Zagrebu je najvjerojatnije 25.9. (nedjelja).

----------


## casper

Dogovorile se za danas Ancice.
Budem ja vidla šta su joj radili  :Smile:

----------


## anni frani

Sve sređeno! Sjedalica je učvršćena (oznojile smo se obje) ali je prilikom namještanja pojaseva od same sjedalice, pukla kopča s kojom se regulira dužina remenčića! I tak od sjedalice ništa a s obzirom da Fran već ima 15kg odošmo mi u shopping po novu! Sada smatram da sam prilično dobro informirana i da ćemo kupiti pravu stvar!
A bilo bi dobro da i teta CAsper ide sa nama u shopping  :Wink:  za svaki slučaj!

----------


## Ancica

> Sve sređeno! Sjedalica je učvršćena (oznojile smo se obje) ali je prilikom namještanja pojaseva od same sjedalice, pukla kopča s kojom se regulira dužina remenčića! I tak od sjedalice ništa a s obzirom da Fran već ima 15kg odošmo mi u shopping po novu! Sada smatram da sam prilično dobro informirana i da ćemo kupiti pravu stvar!
> A bilo bi dobro da i teta CAsper ide sa nama u shopping  za svaki slučaj!


drago mi je da ste uspjele slozit al je jako lose to s to je puknula kopca.  Ne da je to neuobicajeno, vec smo imali tih kopci koje ili se nisu mogle zakopcati, ili se nisu mogle otkopcati (nakon sto su zakopcane) ili su pukle.

Mi mozes uciniti uslugu?  Trebaju mi, kad maknes svoju sjedalicu iz auta, slijedeci podaci:

Oznaka zemlje koja je dala atest (onaj E?)
Broj atesta (broj ispod te oznake, pocinje sa 03)
Broj sjedalice (broj ispod broja atesta)
Datum proizvodnje
Marka i proizvodac sjedalice

Pisemo prigovore na odredene manjkavosti na koje smo naisli pa bi nam ovo bilo od velike koristi.

----------


## casper

Standard odgovara R 44/03
E 1 =Njemačka
Dalje će anni frani  :Smile:

----------


## anni frani

Sjedalica je inače kupljena kod nas, u Turbo limaču na ŽITNJAKU, posve nova prošle godine u (mislim) 10 mjesecu. Za sve ostale podatke ti javim sutra jer moram doma pregledati sjedalicu ne znam ovak na pamet.
Inače btw. Nije pukla kopča s kojom se kopčaju pojasevi nego je pukla ona kopča koja se nalazi na remenčiću za regulaciju dužine remenčića. Valjda sam dobro objasnila...

----------


## Ancica

Jesi.  Skuzila sam.  Obavezno je odnesi u TL na reklamaciju.  Sjedalice bi trebale imati barem godinu dana garanciju.

----------


## anni frani

Naravno da će ići na reklamaciju! To mi je casper savjetovala. Javim se još kako je prošla reklamacija.
U svakom slučaju hvala na savjetima.

----------


## Ancica

anni frani, kako je prosla reklamacija?

----------


## anni frani

Ma jako sam ljuta i nemam riječi. Nije moguće napraviti reklamaciju bez računa (a računa naravno nema ni za lijek). I eto moja greška jer sam ga trebala sačuvati (sada znam da su papiri od sjedalice važniji od domovnice i da ih treba čuvati u sefu.. uključujući i račun!
UF!

----------


## Ancica

bemu  :Sad:

----------


## anni frani

Eto da završimo priču.
Jučer sam napokon pobjedila averziju prema TL i otišla i kupila za Frana ovu http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fran/90041189.html sjedalicu. 
Naravno da nismo mogli ići isprobati sjedalicu van u moj auto, (imaju nekakav sic tamo pa su mi ponudili da tako isprobam), naravno da nismo dobili uputstva na hrvatskom.. i naravno da prodavačica nema blage veze što prodaje (reče ona meni da se ta sjedalica ne učvrščuje pojasima od auta?!??!?? a nema pojam ni koliko mi je djete staro ni koliko je teško.. ).
Uglavnom prvo sam se okrenula i otišla i odustala od kupnje.. koliko mi se zgadilo!
Pa sam se malo ohladila nakon šetnje po dućanu, otišle do sjedalice pregledala ju ponovno, pokušala ju montirati na onaj njihov sic (nitko mi od prodavača nije pristupio ili nedaj Bože ponudio pomoć..), svidjelo mi se jer mi je izgledalo da se sjedalica lako montira, malo me zabrinula crvena kopča jer mi je izgledala da se lako otkopčava (još me to brine). Ali sam pregrizla i ipak kupila sjedalicu u TL na Žitnjaku. Sjedalica im 24mj. jamstvo (ovaj put sam spremila garantni i račun među obitljske vrijednosti!). 
Super je što je pregled sjedalica u nedjelju pa ćemo odmah prekontrolirati jel sam ja to dobro smontirala  :Smile:  . Inače bi opet morali angažirati tetu Casper.

----------


## anni frani

I još nešto, naravno da sam zaboravila pitati U TL da li postoji mogućnost da se naruči ta kopča koja mi je pukla na staroj sjedalici. Da li tko ima takva iskustva?

----------


## anni frani

I ovu temu možemo sretno okončati.
Sjedalica je kupljena, slikica: http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fran/90041189.html
Jučer na pregledu, pregledana, ispravno postavljena i ja sam napokon na miru! Fran se vozi sigurno!

----------


## magicbright

Mi isto imamo Remi sjedalicu, mislim da je čak ista (osim presvlake) kao ova već spomenuta http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fra...sjedalica.html .
Pošto nam je auto starijeg godišta (.91), na stražnjim sjedalima nemamo samostezajuće pojaseve (kao naprijed), već i pojasevi i kopče idu s donje strane (između sjedala i naslona), tako da je čovjek zapravo vezan samo preko zdjelice. E sad, ja sam sjedalicu povezao s dva pojasa, onaj kraći sam provukao ispod sjedalice, a duži ispod one "šipke" sa stražnje strane naslona sjedalice koja se pomiće da bi se provukao pojas i vratio natrag dolje u kopču. Sjedalica je čvrsta i kad ju pokušavam pomaknut (a ima me), pomakne se cca 1 cm (lijevo-desno), a naprijed natrag nikako. Ne znam kak to šljaka sa samozatezajućim pojasevima, jer smo probali prijatelju montirat sjedalicu i sva je bila nahero i labava i činilo mi se da bi u zavojima plesala po sicu.

Inače podaci na našoj su:
REMI
ECE R44/03
UNIVERSAL
-18KG Y
GROUP 0+1
E1
03301126

----------


## anni frani

mislim da definitivno nije dobro namještena.. ali ima tu kompetentnijih od mene...
Vidjela si svu moju muku oko te sjedalice i ono što mogu reći je da mi se pošteno zgadila! 
Ali casper i ja smo uz puno muke i znoja uspjele smontirati sjedalicu pravilno ali samo sa onim pojasom što ide i preko ramena (dakle tri točke vezanja!) mislim da ti ovo sa 2 točke nije dobro, ali provjeri u uputstvima za upotrebu sjedalice ako imaš!
Rješenje je da ugradite pojaseve.. ako nećete mjenjati auto ili sjedalicu.
Ali još jednom ja samo pričam iz vlastitog iskustva a ima tu puuuno iskusnijih i kompetentnijih od mene..

----------


## Ancica

> Mi isto imamo Remi sjedalicu, mislim da je čak ista (osim presvlake) kao ova već spomenuta http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fra...sjedalica.html .
> Pošto nam je auto starijeg godišta (.91), na stražnjim sjedalima nemamo samostezajuće pojaseve (kao naprijed), već i pojasevi i kopče idu s donje strane (između sjedala i naslona), tako da je čovjek zapravo vezan samo preko zdjelice. E sad, ja sam sjedalicu povezao s dva pojasa, onaj kraći sam provukao ispod sjedalice, a duži ispod one "šipke" sa stražnje strane naslona sjedalice koja se pomiće da bi se provukao pojas i vratio natrag dolje u kopču. Sjedalica je čvrsta i kad ju pokušavam pomaknut (a ima me), pomakne se cca 1 cm (lijevo-desno), a naprijed natrag nikako. Ne znam kak to šljaka sa samozatezajućim pojasevima, jer smo probali prijatelju montirat sjedalicu i sva je bila nahero i labava i činilo mi se da bi u zavojima plesala po sicu.


Prednost pojasa s dvije tocke (onaj kaj ide samo preko zdjelice) je ta da je, kad se zategne, fiksne duljine i nece se razlabavit tijekom voznje.  Medutim problem je taj sto nista ne drzi gornji dio sjedalice kako bi sprijecio rotaciju naslona prema napred (ne da ce se dijete prekobicnuti, ali ce akceleracija prsnog kosa kod sudara mozda biti prevelika).  Ne mogu si zamisliti kako si ucvrstio naslon s drugim pojasom niti da li je od toga ikakva korist.  Kao sto veli anni frani treba provjeriti upute proizvodaca i vidjeti da li dozvoljavaju montiranje samo s pojasom s dvije tocke uporista.  Ako ne, nije moguce provjeriti da li je sistem kojim si je vezao adekvatan.

----------


## anni frani

I da.. još nešto vezano za učvršćivanje te sjedalice sa pojasom u dvije točke...
Na ADAC-ovoj stranici sam naišla na horor slikicu i bila je prikazana baš ta sjedalica pričvršćena pravilno (tri točke pojas) i pričvršćena pojasom na dvije točke.. Prestrašno! Upravo onako kako je Ančica rekla.. nema što držati naslon i naslon se odvojio (jer ni sjedalica nije baš neka ekstra kvaliteta) i leti zajedno sa bebačem po autu.. HOROR!
evo i link:
http://images14.fotki.com/v247/free/...edalica-th.jpg
ja znam da sam se smrzla.. (i mi smo prvo u starom kadettu vezali sa pojasom sa dvije točke učvršćivanja)!

----------

